# Any suggestion for a Brazilian nursery? Mostly for Cattleya alliance



## treefrog (Jun 16, 2022)

Hi everyone, since I live near the Brazilian border, I want to explore the opportunity of purchasing Cattleya and Laelia from there. I'm not familiar at all with the Brazilian nurseries and I wanted to ask for your advice. Do you have good experiences with any, or know some reliable one?

Please let me know,
Math


----------



## Ray (Jun 16, 2022)

Brazilian Orchid Vendors


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 17, 2022)

Orquidário Americana is the best!


----------



## Ray (Jun 18, 2022)

A short anecdote -

My very first international business trip was to Brazil in 1981. My company opened a ceramic pigment plant about 100 km outside of Sao Paolo, so I stayed in the college town of Campinas.

On the drive to the plant, I was sure we passed a place growing orchids, so I convinced my driver to stop one afternoon.

Acre after acre of lath houses, with benches of cattleyas growing in live moss. The plants weren’t potted, but they all had labels attached. It was a cut flower nursery growing pretty much the same plants offered as $40 mature seedlings by Jones and Scully. I asked if I could buy any plants, and they allowed me to walk the range, selecting by flower quality. The price? $3,50 for mature, multi-growth plants, and if I’d let them keep the flower, they’d knock off $0.50! (It cost me more to ship them back to myself…)

I have no idea the name of the place at this point, but I bought plants from them for several more years, and ended up selling cut flowers to my local florists in SC.


----------



## David B (Jun 18, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> rquidário Americana


Wow, yes, I am just looking on FB, and after seeing some purpurata, labiata and percivaliana, I want to get out my checkbook. Too bad I can't grow walkeriana.


----------



## treefrog (Jun 19, 2022)

Many thanks for all your suggestions!


----------



## geoffsharris (Jun 19, 2022)

AWZ gets my vote


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 20, 2022)

geoffsharris said:


> AWZ gets my vote


Agree as well. Bela Vista also is still around. 

You can also check with Orchid Eros in Hawaii as Ben carries a lot of Brazilian species. I got many from him.


----------

